# Has the soft block returned?



## Sushibar (Oct 10, 2017)

In the past few days drivers out of uca7 Sunnyvale are being soft blocked again. I can see offers for half of the day and can't anymore past let's say 2pm. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Yes


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm starting to see a few reports of this as well among drivers. Maybe Amazon is soft capping how many hours a driver can work a week or limiting the number of blocks a driver can work per day...


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

They are definitely blocking drivers that work alot from seeing blocks. Confirmed with lots of different people I know at my warehouse. Drivers that do not work alot are able to see a whole page of offers while regulars see nothing. This is for Prime and Fresh as well. Even blocks that start within an hour. 

Does anyone have an older apk then the latest update that just came out? If so can you please pm me or post it here.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Bygosh said:


> They are definitely blocking drivers that work alot from seeing blocks. Confirmed with lots of different people I know at my warehouse. Drivers that do not work alot are able to see a whole page of offers while regulars see nothing. This is for Prime and Fresh as well. Even blocks that start within an hour.
> 
> Does anyone have an older apk then the latest update that just came out? If so can you please pm me or post it here.


Even with the older app people are still not seeing offers.


----------



## JoeBuckYourself (Aug 7, 2017)

I have only done a few routes the last few weeks as my main gig has been very busy, and lately I have been seeing multiple offers available for same day and next day (but have not been getting reserved blocks). I thought it may have to do with weather as it was very cold here for a couple of weeks, but it has warmed up and it appears to be the same.


----------



## kmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

Not seeing offers this am even though I'm at 20.5 hrs for the week plus 6 more scheduled. Thanks for the notice


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

I thought people being soft blocked were the ones using automated methods to pickup blocks


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> I thought people being soft blocked were the ones using automated methods to pickup blocks


They're now soft blocking fulltimers, irregardless of software usage. There's a vendetta against people who want to work.


----------



## WestBurbsMac (Feb 5, 2016)

Chicago here. I have been running morning start blocks every day but Sunday and often a second at a different DCH. Today the blocks are randomly popping with no pattern and none are actually available (or gone that quickly - but less likely based on my experience). I have only seen this pattern once before - during the pre-Christmas soft block.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

rozz said:


> They're now soft blocking fulltimers.


I can't tell if i'm being effected because I equally split my time between two accounts, but Amazon continues to make one dumb decision after another with the Flex program; the full-timers at my warehouse are the only reason blocks get taken, routes get done (on time), and drivers keep coming back.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> I can't tell if i'm being effected because I equally split my time between two accounts, but Amazon continues to make one dumb decision after another with the Flex program; the full-timers at my warehouse are the only reason blocks get taken, routes get done (on time), and drivers keep coming back.


Which is what's gonna happen. Two accounts will be the gold standard there real soon.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

rozz said:


> Which is what's gonna happen. Two accounts will be the gold standard there real soon.


except who knows when they'll be onboarding new drivers again for people to create another account 

if they eventually merge logistics with PN our here, i'll have a 3rd that's stuck in logistics and they would never transfer over.

if they are soft blocking full time drivers, this is what is to come .. never mind the fact they're going to need drivers tonight when it's busier and raining.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> except who knows when they'll be onboarding new drivers again for people to create another account
> 
> if they eventually merge logistics with PN our here, i'll have a 3rd that's stuck in logistics and they would never transfer over.


It looks like it's a one way street for transfers. Once you go logistics...

From warehouse stories, people are telling me logistics drivers aren't anywhere near as militant as Prime Now drivers.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

rozz said:


> From warehouse stories, people are telling me logistics drivers aren't anywhere near as militant as Prime Now drivers.


I can't speak for every warehouse, but Logistics drivers out here are so lazy. Most SF houses have stairs that lead up to their front door, but logistics will just leave their box on the street at the bottom of the stairs. I actually ran into a logistics driver leaving a package outside an apartment building downtown - just on the steeet in plain view! when he saw me coming out of the building, he assumed it was for me and tried handing it off to me before rushing away.

That shit would not fly with PN, and i'm sick of them complaining on the forums that they got deactivated for too many DNR emails.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> I can't speak for every warehouse, but Logistics drivers out here are so lazy. Most SF houses have stairs that lead up to their front door, but logistics will just leave their box on the street at the bottom of the stairs. I actually ran into a logistics driver leaving a package outside an apartment building downtown - just on the steeet in plain view! when he saw me coming out of the building, he assumed it was for me and tried handing it off to me before rushing away.
> 
> That shit would not fly with PN, and i'm sick of them complaining on the forums that they got deactivated for too many DNR emails.


I ran into a logistics guy who immediately gave up because he couldn't get inside the building. I waited 10 minutes for someone to come down. We consider seasoned Prime Now drivers to be the uppercrust echelon of delivery here.



soupergloo said:


> except who knows when they'll be onboarding new drivers again for people to create another account
> 
> if they eventually merge logistics with PN our here, i'll have a 3rd that's stuck in logistics and they would never transfer over.
> 
> if they are soft blocking full time drivers, this is what is to come .. never mind the fact they're going to need drivers tonight when it's busier and raining.


I have never been so excited for rain so much in my life. I'm gonna grab some popcorn as I watch Prime Now go to hell here tonight.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

rozz said:


> I have never been so excited for rain so much in my life. I'm gonna grab some popcorn as I watch Prime Now go to hell here tonight.


lolol, normally i'd grab an 8 AM to start my day, but traffic has become the worst at that time and Amazon makes it impossible to get the connecting block that no one wants to bother anymore - increased or not.

i'm gonna wait for them to continue to increase the hourly before I decide to get out of bed. it's only fair since they're stealing my tips any way, gotta make that money back somehow.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

The best part is all the part timers who think "hey now I will be able to get blocks." Yeah that's going to last about a month until Amazon realizes blocks are taking way too long to be taken. Then they will either revert back to 40/week or simply just onboard more drivers. Either way the blocks will dry up real quick again.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Bygosh said:


> The best part is all the part timers who think "hey now I will be able to get blocks." Yeah that's going to last about a month until Amazon realizes blocks are taking way too long to be taken. Then they will either revert back to 40/week or simply just onboard more drivers. Either way the blocks will dry up real quick again.


This is in response to all those complaints of not getting blocks. Those parttimers will not sit there on the ready. They also want all 20 hours handed to them on a gold plated platter.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

rozz said:


> This is in response to all those complaints of not getting blocks. Those parttimers will not sit there on the ready. They also want all 20 hours handed to them on a gold plated platter.


and don't forget all the premium routes once they do get their blocks.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

rozz said:


> This is in response to all those complaints of not getting blocks. Those parttimers will not sit there on the ready. They also want all 20 hours handed to them on a gold plated platter.


There are 8 offers just sitting at my warehouse. Raised rates every day until they fix this, lmfao.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

I just got to my warehouse, no one can see blocks since yesterday afternoon. that’s when they rolled out instant offers out here, maybe they’re temporarily trying to force drivers to try that out.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> I just got to my warehouse, no one can see blocks since yesterday afternoon. that's when they rolled out instant offers out here, maybe they're temporarily trying to force drivers to try that out.


We're also blocked from instant. Only a few can see them.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

rozz said:


> We're also blocked from instant. Only a few can see them.


wow idk what's going on then .. i've definitely worked over the amount of hours they seem to be capping people at this week and I can still see blocks.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Keep in mind that these games that Amazon is playing can be done on a per warehouse basis. So if you are in a warehouse where the majority of the blocks are done by a small percentage of the drivers (which Amazon may also take to indicate that there are too many drivers using automated methods) then Amazon may or may not implement something like this.

Amazon has greatly tuned the Flex app with the ability to schedule drivers now in a much finer way, down to the individual driver even. I believe this started with the new blocking methods that Amazon implemented about 1.5 months ago to soft block drivers.

One thing you can always count on with the Flex program is for Amazon to make stupid counterproductive changes to the way it works. You would think they should focus on giving drivers with the highest metrics (after all, Amazon is obsessed with worker metrics) the best chances at receiving blocks but you can count on Amazon in doing just the opposite.

If I was running the show over there and was going to have multiple levels of drivers I would make it very clear to the delivery partners that if they maintain their delivery rating at x level then they would receive a preferred selection of blocks. This would ensure every driver works their ass off to get the best chance at blocks.



rozz said:


> We're also blocked from instant. Only a few can see them.


Now that is low! Even when on a soft block one can still see instant offers! I wonder if this might be a deactivation and Amazon hasn't sent the emails yet?



soupergloo said:


> wow idk what's going on then .. i've definitely worked over the amount of hours they seem to be capping people at this week and I can still see blocks.


It's possible that Amazon didn't implement this at your warehouse. This would be a bonehead move even for Amazon if there isn't enough drivers for your warehouse.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

dkcs said:


> It's possible that Amazon didn't implement this at your warehouse. This would be a bonehead move even for Amazon if there isn't enough drivers for your warehouse.


About half here are blocked and half not. Same warehouse.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

dkcs said:


> It's possible that Amazon didn't implement this at your warehouse. This would be a bonehead move even for Amazon if there isn't enough drivers for your warehouse.


they definitely did, there's at least 20 drivers at the warehouse that can't see blocks freaking out & crying to managers that can't do anything to help them.

they're kind of getting on my nerves, I know it sucks they don't know why they can't see blocks, but they're taking up all of the parking needed for drivers that actually do have blocks and they've been there for hours.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

dkcs said:


> If I was running the show over there and was going to have multiple levels of drivers I would make it very clear to the delivery partners that if they maintain their delivery rating at x level then they would receive a preferred selection of blocks. This would ensure every driver works their ass off to get the best chance at blocks.


Whoa Whoa Buddy, settle down with all that logic there.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Bygosh said:


> Whoa Whoa Buddy, settle down with all that logic there.


Amazon would never hire him for having such ideas. Punishment first, reward never.

I call for a bounty on the head of the guy running the Flex program.


----------



## kmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

rozz said:


> Amazon would never hire him for having such ideas. Punishment first, reward never.
> 
> I call for a bounty on the head of the guy running the Flex program.


That's her


----------



## Sasha (Nov 15, 2015)

kmatt said:


> That's her


which one is she...both seem to be female is she into kittys?


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Our warehouse is full of untaken offers. I just placed an order to pour salt on the wound. Anyone else?

It seems like the block is unrelated to hours worked. There are many fulltimers 8/40 still seeing offers. This is a blind block.


----------



## kmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

Sasha said:


> which one is she...both seem to be female is she into kittys?


Right side


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

rozz said:


> Our warehouse is full of untaken offers. I just placed an order to pour salt on the wound. Anyone else?
> 
> It seems like the block is unrelated to hours worked. There are many fulltimers 8/40 still seeing offers. This is a blind block.


Everyone I've talked to over 116 (about 8 people) all blocked. The 4 I know under 116 all can see blocks. Seems like too much of a coincidence. I will know for sure in a few days when the guy i know at 104 hits 116.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

I haven't counted, but i'm sure i'm well over 116 hours for the month .. I put in *a lot* of hours each week. I think this is just a glitch or mistake on Amazon's part & i'm gonna take advantage.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> I haven't counted, but i'm sure i'm well over 116 hours for the month .. I put in *a lot* of hours each week. I think this is just a glitch or mistake on Amazon's part & i'm gonna take advantage.


Anyone in your situation would take advantage so I don't blame you. There are many fulltimers over 116 who still see blocks. What I've seen is there are some who weren't previously blocked yesterday just became blocked today.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

rozz said:


> Anyone in your situation would take advantage so I don't blame you. There are many fulltimers over 116 who still see blocks. What I've seen is there are some who weren't previously blocked yesterday just became blocked today.


I'm still picking up crap blocks for tomorrow, so I think i'm still good.

i'm done working today, but here's the results of blocking drivers so far tonight


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

I'd like to add that there are some under 116 who are blocked.

One guy who works around 20 hours a week can't see anything.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

rozz said:


> One guy who works around 20 hours a week can't see anything.


yeah there's a driver that has worked well under 20 hours this week and has been blocked. he was one of the smarter ones who went home and said he's going to start job hunting because he "can't trust Amazon."


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> yeah there's a driver that has worked well under 20 hours this week and has been blocked. he was one of the smarter ones who went home and said he's going to start job hunting because he "can't trust Amazon."


There's no accountability and leadership at Flex. I've talked to higher ups from Seattle and they say they're trying to "take back control," whatever that means. My 6pm order still hasn't gone out yet and I doubt it'll make it to my door by 8, if at all.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

rozz said:


> There's no accountability and leadership at Flex. I've talked to higher ups from Seattle and they say they're trying to "take back control," whatever that means.


I could see why they'd want to do that, managers were hooking up drivers with blocks whenever they wanted and then giving them preferred routes and i'm sure it triggered a lot of complaints by newbies that ended up quitting before Amazon actually did anything about it. some managers can actually "chat" with seattle (or whoever it is on the other end of that screen) and ask them to give me a specific route if I ask them to.



rozz said:


> My 6pm order still hasn't gone out yet and I doubt it'll make it to my door by 8, if at all.


hahaha sounds like you have an Amazon credit coming your way.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> I could see why they'd want to do that, managers were hooking up drivers with blocks whenever they wanted and then giving them preferred routes and i'm sure it triggered a lot of complaints by newbies that ended up quitting before Amazon actually did anything about it. some managers can actually "chat" with seattle (or whoever it is on the other end of that screen) and ask them to give me a specific route if I ask them to.
> 
> hahaha sounds like you have an Amazon credit coming your way.


The chat group consists of dispatchers (from other states), warehouse managers, lead pickers and merchants. They sometimes send each other trivial and conflicting information because you have a head and a tail operating separately but are dependent on each other. And yes you can still get preferential treatment even with the remote dispatchers but it's kind of a pain to ask all the time.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

rozz said:


> The chat group consists of dispatchers (from other states), warehouse managers, lead pickers and merchants.


sounds like too many hands in the pot


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> sounds like too many hands in the pot


More like grubby paws.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

Soupergloo are you by chance at a newer warehouse? I know new ones never follow the same cap rules.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Bygosh said:


> Soupergloo are you by chance at a newer warehouse? I know new ones never follow the same cap rules.


we opened Oct. 2016


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Bygosh said:


> Soupergloo are you by chance at a newer warehouse? I know new ones never follow the same cap rules.


There is a brand new warehouse available to us just this week but we still can't see offers with the block. They're not ageist with this one.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

This could very well be a mistake in the job to soft block drivers that were caught for the week using automation. It will be interesting to see if this is a glitch or the start of some new method of denying drivers blocks that takes into account rating as well as hours worked.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

dkcs said:


> This could very well be a mistake in the job to soft block drivers that were caught for the week using automation. It will be interesting to see if this is a glitch or the start of some new method of denying drivers blocks that takes into account rating as well as hours worked.


Whoever is running this circus pushed the nuclear button and soft blocked the mass even though it was only intended for software users. Tuesdays/Wednesdays are very common for the start of the block and the FOLLOWING Wednesday/Thursday is when everyone's back to normal.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

dkcs said:


> This could very well be a mistake in the job to soft block drivers that were caught for the week using automation. It will be interesting to see if this is a glitch or the start of some new method of denying drivers blocks that takes into account rating as well as hours worked.


either way, i'm loving it! I can't speak for the drivers that have been blocked, but I never miss blocks, never late forfeit, always try to take routes (so they end up getting a lot of deliveries out of me), never late, rarely have undeliverables .. they should be giving me a full 40 hour week in reserves while they're at it!


----------



## kmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

dkcs said:


> This could very well be a mistake in the job to soft block drivers that were caught for the week using automation. It will be interesting to see if this is a glitch or the start of some new method of denying drivers blocks that takes into account rating as well as hours worked.


No man, it's the 116 hr/30 day cap. I know how to avoid detection and haven't received an email since October and have never been blocked because of automation detection. Somehow, I can't see a damn thing as most other drivers in my market who have worked more than 116 hrs the last 30 days.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

rozz said:


> Whoever is running this circus pushed the nuclear button and soft blocked the mass even though it was only intended for software users. Tuesdays/Wednesdays are very common for the start of the block and the FOLLOWING Wednesday/Thursday is when everyone's back to normal.


The block/unblock job runs every Thursday at 12:00am est. The warnings go out Wednesday afternoon and the job runs that evening. Someone screwed up most likely. I swear, the Flex dev team makes the rest of Amazon's developers look really bad! I've been impressed with the web and aws team but Flex is really horrid...



kmatt said:


> No man, it's the 116 hr/30 day cap. I know how to avoid detection and haven't received an email since October and have never been blocked because of automation detection. Somehow, I can't see a damn thing as most other drivers in my market who have worked more than 116 hrs the last 30 days.


There are too many conflicting reports across many boards to be sure of anything at this point. There are reports of drivers who only work a couple of shifts per week blocked as well and they weren't using automation.

Based on the reports of increased rates across the US then I would say if this was from an hour based cap then it won't last long if there isn't enough drivers to handle the current demand.

Something has definitely changed this week. It will take a few days to know what happened for sure. There will also be a bunch of drivers soft blocked tonight as well from automation detection that are going to be chiming in that they were blocked this week after the job runs tonight.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

dkcs said:


> The block/unblock job runs every Thursday at 12:00am est. The warnings go out Wednesday afternoon and the job runs that evening. Someone screwed up most likely. I swear, the Flex dev team makes the rest of Amazon's developers look really bad! I've been impressed with the web and aws team but Flex is really horrid...


I live in the Valley and every engineer I've run into who had encountered the Flex app/team call it the butt of jokes. One engineer customer didn't even flinch as the app failed multiple times as I was delivering alcohol to him. Just imagine the lost productivity from this incompetency.

The block also coincides with 1) the national rollout of instant offers 2) an app update 3) sending of tax documents


----------



## icantdeliverhere (Jan 7, 2018)

I was in Sunnyvale the whole day managed to do a full 8 and was able to switch on instant offers. But I didn't take anything. I just wanted to see how it works . 

with San Francisco UCA1, no 1 wants to go there. Its either Sunnyvale or Emeryville that Drivers fight over the blocks here in the bay area.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

dkcs said:


> This could very well be a mistake in the job to soft block drivers that were caught for the week using automation. It will be interesting to see if this is a glitch or the start of some new method of denying drivers blocks that takes into account rating as well as hours worked.


The last app version before the latest one was a glitch fest and turned up errors trying to connect to the amazon servers. This newest one hasn't turned up error messages, but I have yet to see a block appear once. The idea of getting blocked because I managed to snag a block every day before that is really annoying. I don't use block grabbers either so if there is an algorithm at play that thinks I cheat, that's just as annoying if not more so.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

Some people have been saying their station removed cap after offers sitting yesterday so my new theory is that they are probably testing which stations can absorb the cap and still get blocks taken. The ones that can will keep the cap, the ones that have to raise rates will remove cap for now but then add more drivers and repeat the test again.This weekend will be the real test as that is when blocks sit regardless.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Sasha said:


> which one is she...both seem to be female is she into kittys?


Yes... That is her wife Alison.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

icantdeliverhere said:


> with San Francisco UCA1, no 1 wants to go there. Its either Sunnyvale or Emeryville that Drivers fight over the blocks here in the bay area.


heyyyy, what's wrong with UCA1?


----------



## icantdeliverhere (Jan 7, 2018)

soupergloo said:


> heyyyy, what's wrong with UCA1?


LOL, Its just difficult to deliver there. When they opened up Emeryville to SF we got over dozen Drivers at UCA8 that was from SF. and they complained about how routes were a nightmare there. (the hills, parking, 1 way streets, all the events ever weekend.)

Only a hand full of UCA8 at Sunnyvale.

But i see Fresh over there is dropping crazy long hours. 4, 6 ,7-8 hr blocks!


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

icantdeliverhere said:


> LOL, Its just difficult to deliver there. When they opened up Emeryville to SF we got over dozen Drivers at UCA8 that was from SF. and they complained about how routes were a nightmare there. (the hills, parking, 1 way streets, all the events ever weekend.)
> 
> Only a hand full of UCA8 at Sunnyvale.
> 
> But i see Fresh over there is dropping crazy long hours. 4, 6 ,7-8 hr blocks!


we had a lot from UCA8 come over to UCA1 when they first merged, but they didn't last. I see the same 10 drivers every week out of SF and I get it .. the routes can be tough. I live in SF & my goal is to put the least amount of miles on my car.

Brisbane Fresh needs a lot of work. drivers are telling me they'll show up to the warehouse, dispatch will send them a route and the warehouse will be closed for hours.


----------



## icantdeliverhere (Jan 7, 2018)

soupergloo said:


> we had a lot from UCA8 come over to UCA1 when they first merged, but they didn't last. I see the same 10 drivers every week out of SF and I get it .. the routes can be tough. I live in SF & my goal is to put the least amount of miles on my car.
> 
> Brisbane Fresh needs a lot of work. drivers are telling me they'll show up to the warehouse, dispatch will send them a route and the warehouse will be closed for hours.


 haha...I was one of them...Its not that I didn't last. Its that the blocks I take are just at the end of the day and to cross that bridge just plain crazy, not worth going there. and most UCA8 drivers are from the Tri-valley area or even farther...so yeah going there doesn't make senses.

yeah seems like Fresh OPS in general has been late and they aren't talking to each other. the other day we waited close to an hour just so they just get started batching the routes...we told them were not taking anything til we get the next block. they ended up dropping a full 8 for us.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Has anyone gotten unblocked? I have heard rumors and hearsay but no confirmation from the horse's mouth.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

rozz said:


> Has anyone gotten unblocked? I have heard rumors and hearsay but no confirmation from the horse's mouth.


I don't believe so, afternoon blocks were just sitting & that would never be the case if people were unblocked.

plus, the same people that were at my warehouse complaining yesterday were there again today without blocks.


----------



## Benzri (Sep 24, 2015)

incompetent f*cks, just playing games with our livelyhood


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> I don't believe so, afternoon blocks were just sitting & that would never be the case if people were unblocked.
> 
> plus, the same people that were at my warehouse complaining yesterday were there again today without blocks.


Back up and running. I hope you had a nice run these past few days supergloo. Sorry for bursting your Prime bubble.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

rozz said:


> Back up and running. I hope you had a nice run these past few days supergloo. Sorry for bursting your Prime bubble.


what was the reason Amazon blocked everyone? obviously it wasn't the 116 hour cap if it's fixed today.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> what was the reason Amazon blocked everyone? obviously it wasn't the 116 hour cap if it's fixed today.


There is no cap, as confirmed by higher ups. The only reasonable explanation I can think of is the failed rollout of instant offers and simultaneous app update, aka incompetency.

Many many many orders went undelivered last night (including my own). I call for a public hanging of the clown that caused all this.


----------



## kmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

rozz said:


> There is no cap, as confirmed by higher ups. The only reasonable explanation I can think of is the failed rollout of instant offers and simultaneous app update, aka incompetency.
> 
> Many many many orders went undelivered last night (including my own). I call for a public hanging of the clown that caused all this.


All full time drivers are still blocked in Raleigh.


----------



## Sushibar (Oct 10, 2017)

Everyone back to work in Sunnyvale!


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

rozz said:


> There is no cap, as confirmed by higher ups. The only reasonable explanation I can think of is the failed rollout of instant offers and simultaneous app update, aka incompetency.
> 
> Many many many orders went undelivered last night (including my own). I call for a public hanging of the clown that caused all this.


That is exactly what happened. Someone screwed up big time.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

Everyone is still blocked here. Our station manager said the cap is real but we will see blocks if they sit too long.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

The "error" was corrected yesterday. If a driver is still blocked it is for another reason.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Bygosh said:


> Everyone is still blocked here. Our station manager said the cap is real but we will see blocks if they sit too long.


Bygosh, my guess is you're on an atomic block which should expire in a week. This has happened to many people before, the cause being software usage. They are able to see undesirable blocks that have been sitting for a while, akin to being second class citizens. This could've been intentional or unintentional, my guess being unintentional because someone pushed the nuclear button on the non software using masses. We here in the West Coast were completely blocked meaning we couldn't even see the undesirable blocks. If you're on an atomic block (software usage) they will not respond to your email if you ask about your blockage. You just have to let it run its course (1 week).

It is also entirely possible that your 116 hour claim is correct and could foreshadow what's to come for the rest of us in the country.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

rozz said:


> Bygosh, my guess is you're on an atomic block which should expire in a week. This has happened to many people before, the cause being software usage. They are able to see undesirable blocks that have been sitting for a while, akin to being second class citizens. This could've been intentional or unintentional, my guess being unintentional because someone pushed the nuclear button on the non software using masses. We here in the West Coast were completely blocked meaning we couldn't even see the undesirable blocks. If you're on an atomic block (software usage) they will not respond to your email if you ask about your blockage. You just have to let it run its course (1 week).
> 
> It is also entirely possible that your 116 hour claim is correct and could foreshadow what's to come for the rest of us in the country.


Thing is I have never used software, never gotten an email about using software either. You don't really have to here. If you miss Prime, .com blocks sit for long periods.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

Cap is lifted here, caught a block and confirmed with other drivers. Was a stressful 2 day vacation.


----------



## Modessitt (Jan 25, 2018)

Yep. Just saw a block pop up. Didnt take it as I didn't have time to get there before it started, but I'm glad I don't have to wait until the end of the month to get more blocks.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

I don't use software. Still blocked. *Edit* NVM I'm not blocked anymore. So most of us got unblocked on the same day it seems. I guess the cap is real.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Brandon Wilson said:


> I don't use software. Still blocked. *Edit* NVM I'm not blocked anymore. So getting "too many" blocks gets you soft blocked now. Wow. I just don't know what to make of that.


No, this was a screw up on the part of Amazon. The only drivers who are soft blocked regularly are those using automated methods of catching blocks or using an undocumented method of accessing the Flex service to acquire security tokens as part of their automated block catching software.

Somehow, Amazon's Flex team FUBAR'd again and soft blocked a large number of drivers who did not do anything to cause them to be blocked.

It all comes down to the Flex dev team being some of the worst developers I've ever run across...


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

dkcs said:


> No, this was a screw up on the part of Amazon. The only drivers who are soft blocked regularly are those using automated methods of catching blocks or using an undocumented method of accessing the Flex service to acquire security tokens as part of their automated block catching software.
> 
> Somehow, Amazon's Flex team FUBAR'd again and soft blocked a large number of drivers who did not do anything to cause them to be blocked.
> 
> It all comes down to the Flex dev team being some of the worst developers I've ever run across...


Not only that but it took them so long to correct the problem even with warehouse overlords nagging them. They don't realize that their actions have consequences for customers and drivers alike. They seem to have a 'set it and forget it' mentality when it comes to any changes done on their end.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

I think the Flex developers are the same guys that answer the flex-support emails in India.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

dkcs said:


> I think the Flex developers are the same guys that answer the flex-support emails in India.


That's a running joke around here.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Except I'm not joking!


----------



## dantiv (Mar 1, 2017)

Yes the soft block has returned to my area. I haven't seen a single offer pop up on my screen since early January.


----------

